# REMODEL AND CONSTRCTION WORK AT COST!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Many of you who have been on here have seen this a couple times before, and took advantage of it. IN between commercial jobs again, and got a couple guys I am really concerned with keeping busy. All types of work exept: plumbing, electrical, flooring, windows, and doors. A couple dozen people on here can vouch for the quality of my guys work. 

If you have any drywall, trim, light carpentry (not structual that requires engineering and permits), siding, roof repairs, kitchen and bath type work, painting, ect.

I WILL cover you with my general liability insurance, but you would pay them directly after a flat price is worked out. Everything would be in writing. The reason you need to pay them directly is so 37.5% isn't added for workers comp in the roofing classification code that they are all under.

This is an oppurtunity to get the quality work done by proffesionals, without the middle man markup (that would be me), and the overhead of hiring a company (that would be me). I just want to keep a couple of these guys busy right now andf making some money.

You would get qouted a flat price for the labor, not an opened ended hourly nightmare, plus materials, and in writing.

PM me or give me a call (850) 777-1221

Heres a few examples of some inside work.

Raised office in a garage.










And finished exept for paint










House we gutted, removed walls, ect before....










And almost finished picture from the same angel....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, thats a great deal. I hope someone can help themselves and your guys in thier time of need.


----------

